# CB mount



## OUT-SIDEMAN (Dec 20, 2005)

I've been trying to think of a set up for my Cobra CB. But for the life of me I'm coming up empty on where to mount the dang thing. It is a 29 LTD.

Any of you have pictures or ideas of where to set it up?

Thanks and looking forward to some ideas.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

What truck do you have?


----------



## OUT-SIDEMAN (Dec 20, 2005)

*2003`*

2003 Crew cab LB


----------



## BDB (Nov 24, 2005)

Bucket seats in the front? We made a bracket and hung it and a switch box on the console vertical. Ran the wires under the carpet. Not quite finished yet but maybe by tomorrow.


----------



## frehawk (Jan 21, 2005)

*Cb*

Hi Here is what I have done for two scanners. take out the 2 screws for the hook thing (still don't know the purpose of it ) you are going to need longer screws I think i used a 6/32" screws but don't quote me on it, get some foam tape put the sticky side on the bracket but don't peel off the other side so it will not stick to the dash. save the old screws in case you have to remove it.


:waving:


----------



## farmboy555 (Sep 6, 2006)

The hook thing is for a garbage bag of all thing's. But that section of dash is made to be removed to install the bracket for the aux. idle control mounting bracket.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

frehawk has it done right. Looks great!


----------



## Proscapez LLC (Aug 9, 2006)

I wish I still had my old 29LTD, thats was one of the best radios ever built.
Do you have a modulator on it?
I had a 400 watt boomer, on mine and it would walk the dog.
On a cloudy night, I could talk well over 1000 miles.
I even use to anounce myself when visiting people, I could park near there house and walk over there cable TV.
Just never touch the antenna, when you key up with that much power it hurts.


----------



## OUT-SIDEMAN (Dec 20, 2005)

*Great idea*

Thanks folks,
that gives me a darn good idea on what to do with the radio.
I thought of hanging it there but was hesitant.
My 29 has been turned up to about 60 watts, internal.
It is over 15 years old but the big rigs think I'm one of them.
Best radio I've had.

Thanks


----------



## Proscapez LLC (Aug 9, 2006)

Mount it on top of the dash. then hook up a couple bungee cords so your mic hangs down in front of you. You'll have the set-up then.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)




----------



## Nascar24 (Feb 11, 2006)

I have my Uniden on the lower dash just to the left of the baggie hook, cranked and has a Red Devil Astic power mic, and a Roger Beep, no echo box.


----------



## Proscapez LLC (Aug 9, 2006)

I had a roger beep in my 29, but got sick of it the first week and cut it out.
it would have been better, if they would have put an on/off switch on it.


----------



## Fordboy99 (Feb 14, 2008)

*where to mount cb*

I have a 99 f250 v10 stick, have a cobra cb and a scanner to mount look for a place any ideas?????


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I like 02powerstroke's personally.wesport


----------



## SuperDuty (Jan 25, 2006)

I have a Galaxy 99v but haven't decided where to mount it yet! I'm leaning towards the area powerstroke mounted his but I have to worry about the heat sinks on the back. i also plan to run a Wilson 1000 with and and have it matched up!!


----------



## candyman13601 (Jan 14, 2008)

i have a uniden grant i have had for years. it is a hell of a radio will talk all over i have had it stolen once it got keyed up once and it was back in my possesion within 20 minutes.it has had pepsi poured on it and it was dragged thru the snow plus it has been in about 20 different trucks and criss crossed the country about 30 times and still out talks any radio i can find i will be mounting it in my f-350 pretty soon i like the idea where the trash bag holder is


----------



## Greybeard (Dec 10, 2003)

Mine is overhead like 02 Powerstroke. I mounted an aluminum bar between the clips that grab the end of the visors, then mounted the CB to that. Best thing about my Cobra is the weather channels. This year I added roof strobes and work lights, and tucked an AWS switch box with four rocker switches above the CB. Tight fit, but it's handy. Another option is to get a unit that screws into the floor and holds 3 or 4 radios, scanners, etc. in a stack like the police use. AWS and Galls carry them.


----------

